# Recommend Breeder in Va??



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I live just outside of Richmond, Va. and am looking for a companion for my maltese Kissi (2 1/2 yrs) She is very timid...she got a little bit of a rough start and the vet thinks a companion might help to give her more confidence. Can anyone recommend a reputable breeder in Va. that might have pups.
Thanks,
Kissi's Mom


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

My breeder is in PA, she just emailed me today saying she has a female available. I don't have any details but I can PM her website if you would like.

Amber


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you have a budget in mind? I might know someone I would have to send an email.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> My breeder is in PA, she just emailed me today saying she has a female available. I don't have any details but I can PM her website if you would like.
> 
> Amber[/B]


That would be great Amber. Thanks,
Kissi's Mom


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Do you have a budget in mind? I might know someone I would have to send an email.[/B]


I would like to stay under $2000 if possible...I found a breeder in NC that has a little girl she wants $2800 for but my husband says that is too much right now. 
Thanks for the reply.
Kissi's Mom


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would probably opt to go out of state...


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I would probably opt to go out of state...[/B]


Would you opt to go out of state because of the price limitation or because there just aren't that many breeders in Va?

Kissi's Mom


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=180670
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are only a few in the state and of those even fewer good ones.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I live just outside of Richmond, Va. and am looking for a companion for my maltese Kissi (2 1/2 yrs) She is very timid...she got a little bit of a rough start and the vet thinks a companion might help to give her more confidence. Can anyone recommend a reputable breeder in Va. that might have pups.
> Thanks,
> Kissi's Mom[/B]



If Tennesse is not too far to go, I know someone who has a couple tiny females she is going to sell into pet homes because they will be too small for show. She also has an eight month old male for a pet home because he isn't going in the ring either. If you are interested PM me, and I'll give you the information.


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

My breeder has male puppies available now. Let me know if you need the information - you may PM me. She is in West Virginia.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Did you see my post from last month? Here's the link:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10150


----------

